# how we differ?



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...6&dopt=Abstract tom


----------



## Lindalu (Aug 28, 2002)

interesting


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Another perspective on "differences", from a pathology perspective instead of a gender perspective...."Clinical Subtyping Dunlop and colleagues[4] also evaluated 76 patients with IBS and 40 healthy controls, applying immunohistochemical staining for lamina propria and intraepithelial lymphocytes, enteroendocrine (serotonin-containing) cells, and mast cells. They subdivided their patients into 3 groups, those with: (1)	postinfectious IBS; (2)	constipation-predominant IBS; and, (3)	nonconstipated, non-postinfectious IBS. These investigators found that cell counts in constipation-predominant IBS were not significantly different from that of controls. In contrast, patients with diarrhea, but without a postinfectious history, showed increased CD3 and lamina propria lymphocytes, in addition to mast cells, whereas patients with postinfectious IBS had increased enteroendocrine cells, CD3, and lamina propria lymphocytes. These findings suggest that subgrouping of IBS by bowel symptoms may identify distinct histomorphic phenotypes within IBS, which in turn suggests that treatment may need to be tailored to symptom subgroups. "Excerpted fromMay 2002, Digestive Disease WeekIrritable Bowel Syndrome: Physiology and ManagementNicholas J. Talley, MD, PhD (Some folks been saying that for 20 years...plus the more patient-specific you can make it the better. The nature and location of the abnormal inflammatogenic processes confirms the validity of the proposition that there are distinct "diseases" not a single disease entity or pathogenesis which account for the differences in clinical presentation of people with GI dysfunction currently considered "functional"...which, if the reality of closer investigation is taken itno account, is fading fast as an explanation for the conditions seen.)MNL


----------

